# My Hubbys Poem 'wedding day dreams'



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI girls
I hope you do not mind me sharing this poem that my hubby wrote when i was away for a couple of days. I asked if he wouldn't mind me sharing this with you and he gave in eventually..the reason why i wanted to post this on the thread is to show that our partners do hurt but show it in different ways....

We had so much hope then, as we danced to our tune....
Our lives laid in front of us, and stretched to the moon..

Our future plans were not in our hands,
All we wanted was what families do.
We were betrayed by the dreams of our wedding bands...
We had no idea of the pain we would go through.

We have had a laugh and some fun.
Adventures in the sun, but visable reminders scar the veneer of a smile.

Wounded and weary of a fruitless quest,
Your hopes and dreams have to be laid to rest.
But with no grave to visit and no path to lead,
One day follows another like an endless test.

Determined to beat the anger and tears,
And overcome loneliness of coming years.
We will fill our lives that have been torn apart,
With our love as a base for our empty hearts.

love Astrid (paul) xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Astrid,

Wow, what a wee sweetie.  This really touched me and had me in tears as I read and related to Pauls words.  How lucky you are to have such a sensitive, genuine guy Astrid.  You must be so proud of him.

It is so true that guys hurt too and I think its wonderful that he's found the strength to communicate his feelings in whatever way he is most comfortable with.

I'm sure you will cherish this for the rest of your life, as you walk along this path together, now and always.  I'm so glad this journey has helped build such a solid and strong marriage for the two of you.  

You both deserve it so much.

Thanks so much for allowing us to read such an intimate and private aspect of your marriage.
Take care of each other
Gill xo


----------



## ks123 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Astrid (and Paul)

Thank you for sharing your poem. It had me in tears. It's really stunning that Paul has been able to put his feelings into words.

Best wishes on your journey together.

Katherine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

has me in tears too - what touching words..what a wonderful dh for putting it all in words to share with you...the last line says it all really..your love for eachother is what gets you through

thank you for sharing....

kj x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Lovely Astrid / Paul. Thanks for sharing it. xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Astrid, and your lovely hubby Paul... your poem is so poignant and sums up exactly how it is.
What a wonderful way to put everything into words. 

I am glad you have each other throughout all the pain you have both endured.

Loads of love to you both
Emcee x


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

What a fab guy!


----------

